# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  flowofmysoul - Lucid Dreaming Tutorial/Method

## user5659

Hello Dream Viewers, here is my guide on Lucid Dreaming.

My goal is to keep your Lucid Dreaming as natural as possible, at the end of this course you should be able to be lucid in your every single dream. You will need 2 techniques to start lucid dreaming, they are very basic and do not require any excess effort. Both of these techniques are well known. As soon as you will get into Lucid Dreaming, you will be able to leave both of these techniques and hopefully enjoy Lucid Dreaming every night.


Reality Checks and Reminders.
Most of you already know what it is. You need to teach your subconscious mind to ask your self questions like "Am I dreaming?", "Is this real?", "Am i awake?". While you are awake every strange or weird situation should trigger these questions in your mind. This will help you wake up inside your dream and be lucid. 
To increase your chances of asking this question in your dream make a reminder or two. Simply find something that you usually face in you dream, or something you are addicted to. It could be cigarette/smoking if you are a smoker, it might be clock/time if you often see or think of clock/time in your dreams. There is a very large choice of reminders, just find what is most suitable for you. Every time you face such reminder in your awake life - do a Reality Check, ask your self if you are dreaming and if it is all real. You do not need to actually say it, just think of these questions and try to understand whether you are dreaming at that moment or not. You will develop a habit of doing RC's every time you meet your reminder. One night you will find this reminder in your dream and you will most probably do a RC and you will wake up inside your dream.


Using Music or Audio Book.
I strongly advise to use Audio Book instead of Music, but if you do not like Audio Books you might go with Music, i am sure it will do fine too.
Find Audio Book with a pleasant voice and nice soft music in the background, any genre will do fine. Use speakers if you live alone, use vacuum headphones if you want to keep it private. Listen to this audio book when you are going to sleep, listen to it even when you are going for a quick nap. Advising to listen to your audio book in quick naps because i am often having LD's when i am sleeping for a short time, like 10 minutes or more. Adjust volume so it will let you fall asleep, but do not make it too low, audio book voice should be loud enough to wake you up, it also should be loud enough for you to clearly hear it while you are falling asleep.
The goal of this procedure is to train your mind to understand when you are actually falling asleep and do not loose your lucidity during that. In the beginning this voice might wake you up as soon as you fall asleep, but later one you will start feeling this process of falling to sleep very clearly, it will become longer for you. Instead of simply jumping from awake to sleep you will feel your journey there, it is going to be like a trip.
When you will fall asleep you will still hear and remember some part of voice from audio book, you need to recall what you remember and what you don't. You need to understand when you loose your conscious. You will wake up very often and every time try to remember what you have in your memory and what you don't. Every time you wake up - rewind your audio book until the moment that you last heard/remembered. 
This is a very crucial moment in lucid dreaming, you have to master this state between sleep and awake. 
This waking up might annoy you in the beginning, but later on you will get used to it and you will start enjoying it. 
Very often you will feel like you are falling into your bed, like a vortex sucking you into your own bed. This is very normal, you will get used to it too, your body will react automatically and you will try to get out of this vortex.
Some of you might say, nothing can wake me up and so on... I can listen to SOAD while i sleep and i do fine, and that did not stop me from using this technique. Just focus on voice from your audio book, try to listen to it even when you fall asleep.


--
Combining these two techniques will raise your awareness, your subconscious will often question it self whether you are dreaming or not, this will become a habit. Plus you will master the ability to feel your way into the dream.
You do not need to follow these two techniques as soon as your level of awareness is high enough, plus you will not need to use any technique to get lucid in your dream if you clearly feel the process of actual falling asleep.
You will also be able to do DEILD's very easily because of your ability to feel the process of entering the dream. 

I advise not to think of what you want to do in your lucid dream, you have to go to sleep with a clear mind, empty your thoughts and go to sleep. Keep Lucid Dreaming as natural as possible. 

Your first attempts to Lucid Dream will be the hardest ones, you will become lucid due to reality checks or you will enter your dream and you will be lucid the whole way from awake state to your asleep state.

Very Important for those who already Lucid Dream! The less techniques you will use, the less you will think about Lucid Dreaming, the less effort you will put into Lucid Dreaming - The more vivid and better your Lucid Dreams will be.

How to control your dream: This is very important, if you understand this well you will have no problems to control your dreams and you will have no limitations in your actions. Your “will” controls your dream, not your wish, not your desire. There is a big difference between these three, if you are thinking  ”i want to go there and do that” it will never happen, you will keep thinking of it without any success, or you might do something opposite to what you wanted to do. If you want to do something you just do it, you have to be sure in your action, and don’t let your self think that you cannot do something. It is not like a computer game where you have delay in everything, here if you are willing to be somewhere you are already there, if you are willing to do something you will be already doing it. Your "will" power is your most powerful weapon in lucid dream. Sometimes you might loose control of your dream and be in situation where for example you are running from somebody or etc, try to calm down and use your “will” instead of fear and desire to run away, if you will do it right, situation will change the way you changed it.

Regarding dreams recall: I never had any problems recalling my Lucid Dreams, some of them happened 3 years ago and i remember them until today as if they just happened.
My advise here would be to keep your awareness when you wake up, when you wake up be both, awake and back there inside your dream. In hard cases where you will feel that you cannot remember anything at all, simply do DEILD, go back to your dream just for a second and then wake up, you will remember all of your dream. Think of your dream memory as a tangle thread, you grab a thread and you will then remember all of it.
A lot of people are writing down their dreams, you can do it if you feel you want or need to do it. Personally i never wrote any of my dreams, until i created my blog. And even there in my blog i wrote only very old dreams. I can always recreate picture of my lucid dream by just thinking of it, i can remember all small details.

Tip for Beginners: Try not to get scared when you realize that you are awake inside your dream, this will wake you up immediately. Expect anything to happen, try to stay calm. In cases where you want to wake up because you are not sure whether you are awake or not, or when you are very scared of something – fear is your best friend to wake up. The longest period when i could not wake up was around 1 hour, i already thought i will never wake up and i will stay there in my dream forever.


*THE MOST IMPORTANT* - Keep your Lucid Dream process as natural as possible, it will then evolve by it self and as time will pass you will master your ability to Lucid Dream! Let it be part of you.
If you stick hard to any technique or guide you will most probably not evolve you Lucid Dreaming at all, or it will improve very slowly. 



I must say that in my case it was extremely hard to quit LDing, and i never did. I found a side solution but i was not able to stop Lucid Dreaming. First 4 month i was waking up every single night, i did not count how many exactly but i had a feeling that i woke up hundred times per night. Every time i entered a dream I knew i am Lucid, i wanted to wake up to stop my LD, i woke up and then went back to sleep and appeared in another LD, nothing helped me, i washed my face, i took a shower, then i came back to sleep and again i appeared in LD. This process continued every night for next 4 month, i found a side solution, i became an observer. I knew i was lucid, i knew i could intrude into my dream any moment i want. I was sitting somewhere on the edge of mountain, observing beautiful nature, listening to nature voices. Or i simply acted as a flowing camera, as a 3rd person view observer.
You might ask why did i want to quit Lucid Dreaming? I had some kind of a Final Dream for my self, it made me want to stop my LDing. I never regretted of Lucidng Dreaming, it changed my life in very positive direction.

However i am now getting back to Lucid Dreaming  :smiley:  it takes some time because i need to get rid of my habit of being an observer.

Good Luck! And let me know if my guide helped you  :smiley:

----------


## VagalTone

I don´t agree with everything you said, for instance





> Very Important for those who already Lucid Dream! The less techniques you will use, the less you will think about Lucid Dreaming, the less effort you will put into Lucid Dreaming - The more vivid and better your Lucid Dreams will be.



hmm, this is for very advanced LDers..most of us need some technique and effort for sure, until we can drop effort and hopefuly become naturals. 

anyway you have interesting ideas here ( like that of the audiobook) and your message is confidence boosting.


Let me ask you: are you a natural lucid dreamer by now ? or do you still perform RCs and such?

----------


## user5659

> I don´t agree with everything you said, for instance
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, this is for very advanced LDers..most of us need some technique and effort for sure, until we can drop effort and hopefuly become naturals. 
> 
> anyway you have interesting ideas here ( like that of the audiobook) and your message is confidence boosting.
> 
> 
> Let me ask you: are you a natural lucid dreamer by now ? or do you still perform RCs and such?



Hi, thanks for taking time to read my post. 

I am pretty new to this forum and i do not expect every body to agree with my guide, but i think that it is a very fast and reliable way to  become a good Lucid Dreamer

I am a natural dreamer for 4½ years now, it took me around 6 month to become Lucid every night without RC's or Audio Books. From 18 to 23 i was natural lucid dreamer, at 23 i tried to stop Lucid dreaming. Now i am coming back to Lucid Dreaming.
Even i am already advanced Lucid Dreamer, but because i took a rest i have a chance to double check this method, doing it for 1 week now and i am almost completely back to Lucid Dreaming every night now.

I cannot say that i got rid of RC completely, somewhere in my mind i always ask my self those questions. But it is not RC who makes me Lucid now, RC just keeps my level of awareness on a high level. 

Sometimes i have situations where i am awake and i get moments where i am not sure whether i am dreaming or not. Takes me around 10 seconds to sometimes 5 minutes to make sure i am awake. This is when i really need my RC's the most. Will explain more if you are interested, do not want to load you with my wall of text  :smiley: 

But i can say one thing, i was not the only one who started like i wrote in this guide, i started together with my friend. As far as i know he was having the same very vivid and often Lucid Dreams.

----------


## Sensei

This is very interesting, I don't like the idea of "learn time" since everyone starts on different levels of awareness. Some people go through life with very low awareness, so when they start LDing, any type of awareness is like a foreign idea. Some people also do not remember any dreams, which could hamper progress. 

I shall try this for a couple months. I can still do my tech 100% without this interfering (visuals for 10 minutes before bed and intending to LD, then I will stop and do this) in any way I can see. Tell me if I am wrong with this thought.  :smiley:  you said the less techniques you put in the better, but I don't know how this would cope with my tech.

Night 1
sleep from 1-6 AM. Normally I would try and LD, but the odds are pretty low. Listened to Eldest by Christopher Paolini and had 4 dreams about that.

notes:
I was laying there, only paying attention to the sound and then it seemed to skip. I couldn't tell if I had lost consciousness or not, but it was talking about Rourin and suddenly jumped to Eragon (two of the main characters). I rewind it back to the last part I remember and suddenly remember a very vivid dream about me being Rourin and preparing Carvahall for battle. I suddenly felt more rested and continued. The same thing happened 4 times and then I woke up for work.  :tongue2: 

I slept some more this afternoon to keep my sleep schedule good. Normally on a night of 5 hours of sleep I would remember 1 or 2 not vivid dreams, so so far, success from a night that would normally have ended boring.  :tongue2: 

Tell me if I am doing anything wrong or anything. I like the idea of this technique because of my main end goal for LDing:
LD, all night every night, with putting little (10-20 minutes) or no effort throughout the day. So that the amount of time working on LDing will finally be less than the amount of time spent in an LD.

----------


## user5659

> This is very interesting, I don't like the idea of "learn time" since everyone starts on different levels of awareness. Some people go through life with very low awareness, so when they start LDing, any type of awareness is like a foreign idea. Some people also do not remember any dreams, which could hamper progress. 
> 
> I shall try this for a couple months. I can still do my tech 100% without this interfering (visuals for 10 minutes before bed and intending to LD, then I will stop and do this) in any way I can see. Tell me if I am wrong with this thought.  you said the less techniques you put in the better, but I don't know how this would cope with my tech.
> 
> Night 1
> sleep from 1-6 AM. Normally I would try and LD, but the odds are pretty low. Listened to Eldest by Christopher Paolini and had 4 dreams about that.
> 
> notes:
> I was laying there, only paying attention to the sound and then it seemed to skip. I couldn't tell if I had lost consciousness or not, but it was talking about Rourin and suddenly jumped to Eragon (two of the main characters). I rewind it back to the last part I remember and suddenly remember a very vivid dream about me being Rourin and preparing Carvahall for battle. I suddenly felt more rested and continued. The same thing happened 4 times and then I woke up for work. 
> ...



Thanks for trying out my guide  :smiley: 

I would advise to listen to Audio Book only for the beginning of your sleep session. For example if you are going to sleep for 5 hours, spend 1 hour with Audio book, wait for few situations where you will wake up and recall some memories or maybe rewind and then recall, spend the rest of your sleep (4hours) actually sleeping. This few wake ups should be enough to set your subconscious in a state where you will feel the dream. So 1 hour of Audio Book and wake ups and recalls and other 4 hours of actual sleeping.

You can do any tech's you like, this guide will most probably not interrupt your other tech's.

Regarding that statement on less effort - follow this rule when you will have your lucid dreams more often. It will help you get more vivid and better Lucid Dreams. This is basically a way to improve your LD quality.

Honestly i think your biggest problem is here "sleep from 1-6 AM. Normally I would try and LD, but the odds are pretty low." This is how you set your mind against Lucid Dreaming. 
Think of your lucid dream target as if you are already Lucid Dreaming, Intend to Lucid Dream instead of "i want to LD", "i wish to LD" and etc. By writing here "but the odds are pretty low" you set your self backwards in progress.
Try to Intend to Lucid Dream, and be sure in what you are trying to achieve. Leave any doubts behind and simply Intend to Lucid Dream. Thoughts like "i might not LD today" should not exist in your mind.


Let me know if you will have any questions and i will be waiting for your updates  :smiley:

----------


## realdealmagic

_*Moved to Induction Techniques_

----------


## Gattaca

very interesting the method with the audio book, will give it a try

----------


## user5659

Here is a topic with detailed description of how i fall asleep and stay lucid - http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ll-asleep.html

Hope it will help you to know what to expect.

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm... I don't know what had gotten into me, I am very against saying negative things about LDing. I take things and make them reasons "why I will have an LD" my rule is that if one of them is missing, it is ignored. Not negative.  :tongue2:  I work a lot on intent, I am getting more LDs now that I am back to positive only. Thanks!

I have had to get off the technique for last weekend and this because of vacations. 

Here is my update. 
Each night I seem to have more consciousness as I fall asleep. I am back to where I was at the beginning of the summer (before baby stole my sleep  :tongue2: ) and finally beat my record of 32 LDs in a month and got 36 this month, might get more if I get a nap today. Haha.

Because of my lack of intent (that I have back now) I am back at where I was. I am getting more WILD and DEILD now, which seems to be because of this tech. I have a better understanding of how I fall asleep. 

Working good right now. :

----------


## user5659

> Hmmm... I don't know what had gotten into me, I am very against saying negative things about LDing. I take things and make them reasons "why I will have an LD" my rule is that if one of them is missing, it is ignored. Not negative.  I work a lot on intent, I am getting more LDs now that I am back to positive only. Thanks!
> 
> I have had to get off the technique for last weekend and this because of vacations. 
> 
> Here is my update. 
> Each night I seem to have more consciousness as I fall asleep. I am back to where I was at the beginning of the summer (before baby stole my sleep ) and finally beat my record of 32 LDs in a month and got 36 this month, might get more if I get a nap today. Haha.
> 
> Because of my lack of intent (that I have back now) I am back at where I was. I am getting more WILD and DEILD now, which seems to be because of this tech. I have a better understanding of how I fall asleep. 
> 
> Working good right now. :



Great, I am happy to hear that! 
Seems like you are on the right way, looking forward to hear from you  :smiley:

----------


## user5659

Hey, just want to re-translate some words in the main post. Since the main post is locked after 24h, I will point out main changes here. I have many new ideas on how to help people get their lucid dreams faster, and not only faster but more natural too, but I don't think I want to make another topic. So I will point out the most important things here.


*Dream Control*
What I thought was "will power" is power of intention. Translated it correctly and intention is the correct word. All you need is your true inner intention for some actions, things will change with no delay and with ease.
Dream Control can be described in few words - Intention and Expectations are Father and Mother of Lucid Dreaming.

Your intention and expectation will do both, get you lucid and let you take full control of your dream.


*Dream Recall*
You can read more here - Human Memory Structure and How it Works | flow of my soul

Part 2 of that post is coming soon.



And for the last point I want to say that, if you want to start lucid dreaming you only need to get excited about lucid dreaming. If you really want to lucid dream - you will. Just leave your doubts and do some basic methods to raise your awareness.

It is more important to have that desire for lucid dreaming then having lots of techniques. Just do something for improving your awareness, the rest will come it self. Don't try as hard as you can, just wait for your lucid dreams and they will come, let it flow, let your intention do all the work.


Also I believe that at some point your Lucid Dreaming will raise your awareness instead of your Reality Checks. At that point Reality Checks will be used only in really weird situations. As time will pass you will figure that out by your self.

----------


## Bharmo

Hi flowofmysoul, thanks for sharing this method, and for taking the time to do that post with clarifications on the translation so that we can understand better.
I'm very curious about something:




> I am a natural dreamer for 4½ years now, it took me around 6 month to become Lucid every night without RC's or Audio Books.



How did you first become a natural lucid dreamer, with this method or something else?

----------


## user5659

> Hi flowofmysoul, thanks for sharing this method, and for taking the time to do that post with clarifications on the translation so that we can understand better.
> I'm very curious about something:
> 
> How did you first become a natural lucid dreamer, with this method or something else?



I heard of Lucid Dreaming in one book, got the idea of Reality Checks and the rest learned my self. But that book was pretty helpful, I think it teaches you to raise you awareness to really high levels. Maybe that is what helped me the most.

book:
Reality Transurfing by Vadim Zeland.
If you are interested, read first 5 books only.

----------


## Bharmo

Never heard of it. Thanks again!

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

Hey there flowofmysoul, 

Thanks for giving us a detailed analysis of your methods, but I just wanted to know, do you stay still while paying attention to the sounds as you fall asleep or do you let the body move as it wishes. I thought about doing this way before but I get an arm twitch/jerk or leg jerk and I immediately panic making it hard to fall asleep. Especially the arm jerk, I sometimes feel possessed.

Also I have a hard time falling asleep since I stress alot, can this technique be good for me?

----------


## user5659

> Hey there flowofmysoul, 
> 
> Thanks for giving us a detailed analysis of your methods, but I just wanted to know, do you stay still while paying attention to the sounds as you fall asleep or do you let the body move as it wishes. I thought about doing this way before but I get an arm twitch/jerk or leg jerk and I immediately panic making it hard to fall asleep. Especially the arm jerk, I sometimes feel possessed.
> 
> Also I have a hard time falling asleep since I stress alot, can this technique be good for me?



Hi, yea I had the same with jerks, its not a problem. You can move however you want, just do this audio technique whenever you are sleepy. There is no point to force your self to sleep if you don't want to  :smiley: 

When you are sleepy, try to stick to the voice and when it wakes you up, try to recall what is your last memory that you can recall. Move the way you want, just focus on the voice and story of the audio book, you will fall asleep eventually.

----------


## Ramin2097

WOW!Thanks for sharing this great technique.Never heard anything like this!
By the way is it better to listen to one audio book every night or different audio books?
What if while listening I don't fall asleep at all?
Thanks again

----------


## user5659

> WOW!Thanks for sharing this great technique.Never heard anything like this!
> By the way is it better to listen to one audio book every night or different audio books?
> What if while listening I don't fall asleep at all?
> Thanks again



Just listen to whatever is interesting for you, listening to the same book will get boring I guess  :smiley: 

Do this before you go to bed, when you are sleepy. If you still can't fall asleep, try making the volume lower, but high enough so it can wake you up at some point.

----------


## Ramin2097

> notes:
> I was laying there, only paying attention to the sound and then it seemed to skip. I couldn't tell if I had lost consciousness or not, but it was talking about Rourin and suddenly jumped to Eragon (two of the main characters). I rewind it back to the last part I remember and suddenly remember a very vivid dream about me being Rourin and preparing Carvahall for battle. I suddenly felt more rested and continued. The same thing happened 4 times and then I woke up for work.



May I ask where you got it from?

----------


## Sensei

> May I ask where you got it from?



The recording?  A playaway from my library.

----------


## user5659

This thread is such a nostalgia now  :smiley:

----------

